# Check sewing motor B3H



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Has anyone had this error before...I was doing my first job last night when this error popped up. I was on my 24 of 25 shirts and now the BRAND NEW machine will not do anything (Toyota 9100). Thanks Troy


----------



## neily (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Troy, I know its an old post but can you tell me how you fixed this error? I tried searching google but nothing comes up on it except for your post


Cheers Neil


----------

